# What cars qualify for Lyft Plus?



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

I noticed that my city app now offers Lyft Plus. Does anyone know what vehicles qualify?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

San Diego will soon have Lyft Plus. I would think anything that seats 6 passengers will be considered.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes. Any vehicle that seats 6 pax is now Lyft Plus eligible. Rates are now 1.5x regular Lyft rates instead of 2.0x

It just started this afternoon here in Seattle.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

App shows $2.25/mile here in Tulsa vs $1.50/mile for regular Lyft and $1.65 for Uber.


----------

